# UniCab Cab Sim - XLR out option?



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2022)

Has anyone built the UniCab?

Do you like it?

The original DSM has a bunch of other features like a balanced line out. That would be only thing I'd be interested in, any idea how to wire this for a balanced TRS or XLR balanced out?

TIA!


----------



## temol (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 16, 2022)

I have built one and they are pretty neat. I have yet to find a cab simulator that functions as well as an IR (especially for high gain), but they the UniCab is the best otherwise.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2022)

temol said:


> View attachment 27493


Did you just pull this out of your.....errr.....hat? Or have you done this before? Looks like it's a bit more involved than I was expecting. Might be over my head at this stage for me. But THANK YOU @temol!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2022)

Danbieranowski said:


> I have built one and they are pretty neat. I have yet to find a cab simulator that functions as well as an IR (especially for high gain), but they the UniCab is the best otherwise.


Hmmm yah, that's what I'm afraid of. Right now I'm using the built in Two Notes torpedo in my amp and all the IR's that come with it. But I'm considering another amp that's got a post output transformer line tap. I would probably get the Two Notes Cab-M but wondering if there's a DIY project I could build instead. Thanks!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jun 16, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Hmmm yah, that's what I'm afraid of. Right now I'm using the built in Two Notes torpedo in my amp and all the IR's that come with it. But I'm considering another amp that's got a post output transformer line tap. I would probably get the Two Notes Cab-M but wondering if there's a DIY project I could build instead. Thanks!


There are some DIY IR loader products out there like this one: https://amt-sales.com/cabsim/amt-pangaea-cp16a/

More info: https://amtelectronics.com/new/manuals/AMT-Pangaea-CP-16A-06F22-ENG.pdf

Or this one: https://www.st-rock.com/ampir/ (I've reached out to this company before and received no response, but others have posted that it's a minimum 10 item order).


----------



## temol (Jun 16, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Did you just pull this out of your.....errr.....hat?


Something like that  

I guess it's quite common way of making balanced output. I've built it in my version of the unicab.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2022)

Danbieranowski said:


> There are some DIY IR loader products out there like this one: https://amt-sales.com/cabsim/amt-pangaea-cp16a/
> 
> More info: https://amtelectronics.com/new/manuals/AMT-Pangaea-CP-16A-06F22-ENG.pdf
> 
> Or this one: https://www.st-rock.com/ampir/ (I've reached out to this company before and received no response, but others have posted that it's a minimum 10 item order).


That St. Rock looks like a really cool module. I've seen the Hook Amp demo with it built into it.


----------



## Dan0h (Jun 16, 2022)

I built it and dig it. I only use it when tracking my bass but it works great and has easily replaced my old stand by DI the Tech 21 sans amp bass driver. The xlr would be cool but I have had zero issues just using the 1/4 jack right into my DAW.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> I built it and dig it. I only use it when tracking my bass but it works great and has easily replaced my old stand by DI the Tech 21 sans amp bass driver. The xlr would be cool but I have had zero issues just using the 1/4 jack right into my DAW.


What interface are you using? Are you going into it with a high-z input? Thx


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 16, 2022)

I have used the unicab for years straight into the focusrite 18i20, love this pedal and have an upcoming video all about it.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> I have used the unicab for years straight into the focusrite 18i20, love this pedal and have an upcoming video all about it.


Looking forward to to it man!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 16, 2022)

Another vote for the Unicab.
It's a staple in my "studio" and lives as an insert in a Hi-Z channel of my mixer.
I just plug my pedalboard in the channel and get great sounds out of it.


----------



## Dan0h (Jun 16, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What interface are you using? Are you going into it with a high-z input?


I just have a little Motu M2 and I run a 1/4 cable from the pedal to the input for bass. I recorded an album with it earlier this year and the bass sounds great IMO. Shameless plug
All the bass on this record was through my unicab build.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 17, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> I just have a little Motu M2 and I run a 1/4 cable from the pedal to the input for bass. I recorded an album with it earlier this year and the bass sounds great IMO. Shameless plug
> All the bass on this record was through my unicab build.


That's awesome! Listening to your album now....

Edit: Some great drumming, is that you?


----------



## Dan0h (Jun 17, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> That's awesome! Listening to your album now....
> 
> Edit: Some great drumming, is that you?


Thank you and I wish I could play the drums that well. That’s my buddy on the drums, I mic’d them up and recorded them, but all the magic is in his skills.


----------



## temol (Jun 17, 2022)

Danbieranowski said:


> Or this one: https://www.st-rock.com/ampir/ (I've reached out to this company before and received no response, but others have posted that it's a minimum 10 item order).



Info from 2020 - 10 pieces min. order, 60$/piece.


----------



## Lewage (Aug 4, 2022)

temol said:


> Something like that
> 
> I guess it's quite common way of making balanced output. I've built it in my version of the unicab.


Can you post a pic?


----------



## temol (Aug 4, 2022)

I designed my own pcb for the unicab and the XLR out is a part of the whole circuit. It's not a separate board. So I'm not sure if the picture would be helpful.


----------



## spi (Aug 4, 2022)

Do you unicab users typically put an amp-in-a-box style pedal before it?


----------



## temol (Aug 4, 2022)

I use it with preamps.


----------

